# What are your favorite non organic cuisines?



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I personally enjoy basalt encrusted with obsidian, best made with the bubbles so they encapsulate argon gas.

My favorite radioactive delicacies are the unstable carbon isotopes, they give me just the right kind of buzz.

Back when Hale Bop comet flew by, I had a sample of that rare Halebop frozen hydrogen, and I had my wits about me enough to know that it could be seasoned with ozone.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

[rolling eyes]


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> rolling eyes


No, they're definitely organic.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

What in sweet hell is this?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

> Couchie
> What in sweet hell is this?


Whatever you want it to be, I guess. A joke? A useless absurdity? Or maybe even a funny joke?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Basalt cereal with 2% molten copper for me this morning.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I like to have a cup of Prokofiev in the morning, one in the afternoon, and occasionally one a few hours before midnight. Has a kind of metallic, acidic taste to it. I hope it won't melt my teeth away.

:tiphat:


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> Whatever you want it to be, I guess. A joke? A useless absurdity? Or maybe even a funny joke?


hmmm, I used to eat kleenexes out of the box, they give a funny sensation as they dry out your mouth.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)




----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

kv466 said:


>


Isn't this kind of picture prohibited under TC rules?

It's making me feel nauseous.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

This was funny!


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I usually start my day with a cup of Ubuntu.

For a romantic dinner, I personally enjoy crushed obsidian with slate, and perhaps a nice gallium-based sauce. Adding a small amount of mercury-gold amalgam really brightens the flavor of the sauce, too.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

We live in the renaissance age of non organic cuisines.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

How about a bag of Doritos washed down with some diet soda?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

starthrower said:


> How about a bag of Doritos washed down with some diet soda?


Is this a favorite of yours?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I like those freezer chinese Hum bow things, I haven't ever bothered to investigate what's in them, but there is almost certainly a high amount of msg.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> Is this a favorite of yours?


Only on rare occasions. It's not exactly a staple of my diet.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> I like those freezer chinese Hum bow things, I haven't ever bothered to investigate what's in them, but there is almost certainly a high amount of msg.


MSG is organic. You'll have to find something else in them before you can call them a favorite non-organic cuisine.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Well, there is a lot of salt in those! I suppose I enjoy the thought of organic stuff being highly corrupted, just looked up MSG and apparently its protein defiled by the presence of one sodium atom. How delicious!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

How 'bout twinkies?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> Well, there is a lot of salt in those! I suppose I enjoy the thought of organic stuff being highly corrupted, just looked up MSG and apparently its protein defiled by the presence of one sodium atom. How delicious!


Okay, salt is definitely inorganic.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pass the alka salsa please


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

My mom's Mexican Lasanga  i mean she uses a lot of inorganic ingredients. *nods, but it just tastes sooooooo good.  
and then there is my Dad's hamburger gravy.  which is simple to make but addicting to eat. 
they both make wonderful sloppy joes too.  

other than that i prefer organic. :3


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I buy the vegetables from the non-organic section. There's a crisp and a crunch you only get with a light dusting of industrial fertilizers


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Wise potato chips (unless Wise recently has switched to "Organic" potatoes). There is no other chip that comes close to the Wise Old Owl and his chips--I mean, Whooo Knows more about potato chips than an owl?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I like aged IBM processors. Vintage '02 or more if I can help it. Nothing like fine silicon. The last one I had was vintage '94, and it had a musty charcoal character to it.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I find Garbage Trucks quite tasty, a mixture of inorganic and organic at the same time


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Tried some fried Coal the other night, until the fire brigade turned up


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Tried some fried Coal the other night, until the fire brigade turned up


*suspicious eyes, are you sure it wasn't just burnt food?


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

My favourite inorganic foods are moonbeams and the adulation of my many fans, all of whom are androids.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Virtual foods are also non fattening


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I'm addicted to injecting synthetic bitcoin.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

"Michel Lotito (June 15, 1950 - June 25, 2007) was a French entertainer, born in Grenoble, famous for deliberately consuming indigestible objects." A list from Wiki:










Yes, he ate an airplane. "He was awarded a brass plaque by the Guinness Book to commemorate his abilities. He consumed it as well."


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

KenOC said:


> "Michel Lotito (June 15, 1950 - June 25, 2007) was a French entertainer, born in Grenoble, famous for deliberately consuming indigestible objects." A list from Wiki:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O just how does one obtain this ability? *suspicious eyes, is he even human?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Capeditiea said:


> :O just how does one obtain this ability? *suspicious eyes, is he even human?


I think eating would be the easy part but Digestion would be the doozy


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

did he eat his own coffin and is now walking aimlessly around looking for some "food?"


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Brains are organic right!


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Brains are organic right!


depends if the brain's oocupant, did drugs... (primarily perscibed drugs.)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Capeditiea said:


> depends if the brain's oocupant, did drugs... (primarily perscibed drugs.)


Oh, do they then have to vacate the premise, premises or both ?


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Oh, do they then have to vacate the premise, premises or both ?


sometimes... which you often can see if you watch humans closely enough.  they have a very zombified aura around them.  which then they end up sluggishly coming towards you... be careful... they may want your brains.

A great way to prevent their attack, is to simply run.  they are usually far too slow to run... or in some cases they will catch up to you... which then you may become one of them... it depends on the breed of zombie we are talking about. :O


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I prefer non-radioactive Iodine. Tastes a bit sweeter, IMO.


----------

